# Скобчатые аппликаторы КВ против болей в спине



## Andrey Bor (13 Сен 2006)

Предлагаем изделие медицинского назначения - скобчатые аппликаторы КВ («Колючий врачеватель») c посеребренными скобками, пр-во Беларусь. Регистрационное удостоверение ФС №2005/1448.
Это эффективное немедикаментозное средство для избавления от болей в спине, вызванных радикулитом, невралгией, остехондрозом. Скобчатые аппликаторы КВ также эффективны для нормализации повышенного артериального давления, обусловленного вегетососудистой дистонией.

Приглашаем сотрудничеству частнопрактикующих врачей, массажистов, а также организации, комплектующие массажные кабинеты, кабинеты психологической разгрузки и пр. Оптовый прайс-лист по запросу, звоните -495- 782.28.60, 514.40.42
Подробности здесь http://www.mzk.ru/mag_nar/mg_nr0003.htm или здесь http://www.mandala.ru/goods/kv/gd_kv_0001.php


----------



## Admin (13 Сен 2006)

Прошу врачей прокоментировать этот прибор


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Сен 2006)

Не могу. Нет опыта применения


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Сен 2006)

Прекрасно работающая, зональная рефлексотерапевтическая  методика. 10-20 минут процедуры обладают выраженным обезболивающим эфффектом. Раздражение симпатической нервной системы,  приводит в стимуляции парасимпатической, и первая болевая реакция сменяется приятным ощущением тепла. Конечно наиболее выраженный эффект при миофасциальном синдроме, особенно межлопаточной области. Простой эффективный способ, легко применяемый как в комплексном лечении медицинского учреждения, так и самостоятельно пациентом. Наиболее эффективен у молодого и среднего возраста. Ипликатор Кузнецова  - у пожилого возраста. Ипликатор Ляпко-легче переносится через простынь. ипликатор "Редокс" - без особенностей.


----------

